# Need to configure Nokia Siemens Modem for Railwire



## siddharchris (Nov 15, 2013)

Dear all, 

I have a Nokia Siemens type 4 Wifi modem (1600 Class - Residential) working very well. As I'm planning to shift from BSNL to Railwire Broadband, I want to configure this modem as a standalone wifi router. Is this possible ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 15, 2013)

it should work without doing anything.just connect incoming railwire lan wire to one of the lan port & connect your pc through other lan port with wifi settings configured as usual.


----------

